# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย อุปกรณ์กู้ภัย กู้ชีพ >  ตามหาชุดหมีสีฟ้า ครับ

## trithep

มีจำหน่ายที่ไหนบ้างครับ รบกวนส่งมาทางข้อความหรือโพสไว้ก็ได้ครับ ขอบคุณมากๆๆครับ

----------

